# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Your future career?

## Koalafan

So good people of AS...what is going to be your future career? Or your dream job?

My future career is going towards web development (and meh dream job is doing game development....we'll see about that one though  :Tongue: )

----------


## L

My career is mental health nursing my dream job is to specialise in an holistic complementary therapy. I am exploring reflexology at the moment

----------


## Hexagon

I'm a biochemistry major. Either I'd really like to go into renewable energy, or epidemiology. If not that, I'll probably go into something pre-pharmacy.

----------


## Otherside

> So good people of AS...what is going to be your future career? Or your dream job?
> 
> My future career is going towards web development (and meh dream job is doing game development....we'll see about that one though )



Hoping to go into web developement as well. Love to be a game dev, but ehhh, somehow dont see that happening.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I have no idea, I don't really have any goals, passions or ambitions and I've just felt completely lost for a long time.

----------


## Koalafan

> Hoping to go into web developement as well. Love to be a game dev, but ehhh, somehow dont see that happening.



I know right?  ::  I think game development is most likely going to stay a hobby of mine for the time being, but you never know?  ::D:

----------


## Rawr

Not sure what my career is gonna be until I overcome my anxiety with driving. I dream that it'll have something to do with animals though such as working at a Pet Store or Animal Shelter :3. Just wish that both weren't so dang far away. ):

----------


## Sk1n1m1n

Ive given on having a dream job now it causes me too much anxiety i will just stick to any old job right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## CloudMaker

Always been a librarian.... too old now to quit

----------


## Relle

I have no clue but as long as it’s something I enjoy and I can earn a living, I’ll be satisfied.

----------

